# A bit too close for comfort!



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Our Tuesday afternoon was spent watching this:





































The helicopters were filling up at a deposito just up the hill from us...... it wasn't what you would call a peaceful, laid back afternoon



Doggy


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Our Tuesday afternoon was spent watching this:
> 
> The helicopters were filling up at a deposito just up the hill from us...... it wasn't what you would call a peaceful, laid back afternoon
> 
> ...


It's a bit late in the year for those!!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jimenato said:


> It's a bit late in the year for those!!


Aye, you would think so but it just shows how dry everything still is around here and of course the burning ban has not long been lifted so all the farmers are doing their arsonist impressions


Doggy


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Well its been pouring here in the Algarve today, so its on its way to you guys now, that should Dampen things down a bit


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

jimenato said:


> It's a bit late in the year for those!!


Last year there was a big fire near to my parents' house in November... They were evacuated and had a sleepover at our house bringing their 7 dogs!!! Lots of damage done to infrastructure (water pipes and electicity wires melted) but luckily the house and gardens suffered only minor damage. A year on, it has greened up nicely. Its very very scary while it is happening tho...


----------

